# Hell,666,Bodybags, and Ponytails!!!!!!



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Well we spent 666 in HELL Michigan that is,terrorizing the NORMALS, to some degree........ our Hearse club made the news constantly, a fellow cohort and myself went out ito the masses in full costume and I personally added about 75 Ponytails to my collection.........heres a few pics.......................


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

A few More........


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks good my friend, I did post the News Video you sent earlier...

Is that the kid on the left that helped you out yesterday?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Man, awesome shots man. That is so cool. and I really like the chicks. Chicks are always welcome in photos.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think Rob puts that in a tag line...
Chicks Dig Dead Guys


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Actually that is one of my tag lines, and yes sir frightner that kid belongs to YOUR friend. I think my favorite pic is the one of the blonde, she totally wasnt expecting the hair pull.......


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

They never do, but they come back for more.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Truer words never spoken Deathtouch,all in all I most likely had about 500 or so pictures taken, some with a few drunken bikers a few with a couple of kiddies but for the most part all with young ladys, They all seen me pull the one befores hair, i dont know if they thought that i wouldnt dare pull their hair or what but they were coming in like crackfiends to get their pics with the badguy............


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Hey Deathtouch to further my statement about Chicks digging deadguys, heres a few more pics from other get togethers,


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

And I thought I had fun at FangoCon! Great pix, BB!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Bodybagging said:


> ...to further my statement about Chicks digging deadguys...


Wow... I knew I was always taking the wrong approch


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice pics, BodyBagging! Lots of cute girlies!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Great Pics BB, looks like it was a great time.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Glad that everyone enjoyed the pics, Just to set the record straight I DO have a few pics with me pulling guys ponytails too, so as not to gender prejudiced or anything........I just post the pics of the cuties making ouch faces.....


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

great pix!

you'd have a helluva time runnin your hand thru my pony tail......be my luck your fingers would get tangled........lol


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Gypsichic , I carry a pair of chrome plated surgical scissors for just such occurances, cmere lets see that Ponytail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lmao................catch me if you can!

and did I mention.............its about 3" past my bazoo?


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Bodybagging might find that to be a very tempting trophy, gypsichic!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lol............you could be right!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

lmao................catch me if you can!........ hmmmmmmm perhaps you failed to notice the extreme sport power riser spring stilts that catapult my stride to whopping ten foot with speeds in excess of 30 MPH, thinking perhaps I couyld catch ya....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

or trip over her? lol


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lmao...........god wouldn't that be a tangled mess of ponytail and stilt springs!

youch!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is also more convenient for those 6.1ft chicks too. But I do see a lot of disadvantages while going to the bathroom. You certainly can’t use the small urinal and flushing is out of the question.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Bodybagging said:


> lmao................catch me if you can!........ hmmmmmmm perhaps you failed to notice the extreme sport power riser spring stilts that catapult my stride to whopping ten foot with speeds in excess of 30 MPH, thinking perhaps I couyld catch ya....


Hey clay, I think I discovered the identity of Spring-Heel Jack! He just admitted his scandalous ways. Mystery solved.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

DT I can totally go potty and who flushes anyways? ewwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Bodybagging said:


> DT I can totally go potty and who flushes anyways? ewwwwwwwwwwwwww


lmao............yuck!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Don't let him kid you, potty to that man means "down the leg"


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

So I take it that Bodybagging had to learn the art of hovering. Most women tell me that have learned this trick when they find the bathroom really nasty. I don't have that kind of leg strength.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lol........ahhhhhhh yes hovering

works well for those less than desirable places


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I find that the farther you are away from the pot, the more splatter you get.
Maybe it's just me?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

HEY lets get back to talking about PONYTAILS 
Leave the toilet talk for www.Igottagopoop.com


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lmao.........what about them? ponytails that is

i only have one.........long, dark, thick and heavy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

gypsichic said:


> lmao.................long, dark, thick and heavy


Sounds like a poop joke to me LOL


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lmao...........it does doesn't it?

never even thought about that when i typed it in...........lol


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

fine then..... if we wanna keep talking about poop then so be it! a bear is pooping in the woods when he looks down and sees a bunny pooping right along side him, the bear says to the bunny, hey do you have any trouble with poop sticking to your fur, the bunny replies, why no I dont have any trouble with poop sticking to MY FUR, the bear says GOOD as he swoops the bunny up and wipes his butt with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks man! I'll never look at a bunny the same way ever again!!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lol..........ewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

This thread got hijacked pretty quickly... and oddly


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Luckily for me I have my nifty thrifty hijack remover pocket knife who's next?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Who ever started this poop think should be beaten.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

DT agreed, someone hand me my Louisville slugger! Ill leave em lying on the roadside like this last thread hijacker below


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You are doing it all wrong. I believe it let them sufer a little. Running them over doesn't teach them anything except say away from large trucks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Dam. I look good in a skirt!

Sorry 'bout the poop stains


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lmao

you do look good in that skirt though

totally your color


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

I guess that proves the ole saying that you can put any guy in a short skirt shave his legs and he will be a cutey to SOMEONE!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

i thought you didn't care what they looked like as long as they had a ponytail

lol


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Me not care??????????? puhleeze I would be scarred for life to find out that my date (had one too) so to speak!!!!!!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lol..........well I didn't exactly mean you didn't care about whether your date 'had one too'

just that you didn't care whether the 'victim' was male or female - just so long as they had a ponytail


----------

